# poured lures



## Musky Lip (Jan 5, 2011)

Well,
I am always trying to find ways to improve my methods (I'm sure we all are). I wanted to try pouring resin instead of making them from wood. My normal method for wood is to use a band saw for rough shape, belt sander, table router, drill press, pour hot lead... The process would take a while. After making a RTV silicone mold, I poured the resin casts and wow, 5-10 minutes per lure. I will still have to add a little ballast in the belly but not nearly as much as when I use wood. I did 4 lures in like 35 minutes all while watching the NFL draft. I would just pour and then watch TV, pour and watch more TV... It was great. No loud noise from and power tools, no being stuck in the basement or garage, no sawdust flying around, no worry about losing a finger...


----------



## EdH (Mar 8, 2012)

Sounds like your on to something new that's working for you. Mind telling us more about the mold and how you get the hook loops installed (part of the pour or added after poor)? Thanks.


----------



## Musky Lip (Jan 5, 2011)

On these I just pre-drilled a pilot hole and then added some hook hangers. The mold however is made to hold a thru-wire system. I just wanted to test them so I didn't want to bother with the thru-wire. I just screwed some hook hangers in just to see if I had the correct ratio of microballons to resin (correct buoyancy). I think I got it right.


----------



## EdH (Mar 8, 2012)

Cool. Thanks for the reply. I have been researching how to do the RTV mold and resin pour method for a while to get the little details worked out like the hook hanger. I would prefer thru wire over screw eyes. Just wondered if making a mold one should put a thru wire rig so the mold accomodates the wire.

Your right on with doing prototypes to get the bouyance thing right. I like the way you think.


----------



## Musky Lip (Jan 5, 2011)

If you are going to do a thru-wire, make sure your master has the thru-wire as well. The Mold will then have the negative space where you can insert the wire before you pour the resin. You can always make a jig with a 2x4 and nails to bend the wire exactly the same for every lure.


----------



## ghosthunter (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey guys

if you guys need some cheap silicone RTV mold there is a guy selling some his email is 

[email protected]

just hit him up he can hook you up


----------



## Musky Lip (Jan 5, 2011)

caught a few this weekend (no musky). I did catch 3 northern, 29" being my biggest and one bass. I caught them off a glide bait that I made last year.


----------



## Musky Lip (Jan 5, 2011)

Caught this one on Saturday 5/12/2012. 40.25"


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

good job!!!


----------



## radar3321 (Feb 27, 2012)

Very nice catch

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Musky Lip (Jan 5, 2011)

New deep diver. I will post pics of the two piece mold later tonight.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Good work!


----------



## Musky Lip (Jan 5, 2011)

Sorry, the photos are from my phone.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Looks really nice, we have some real artisans crafting lures on this site.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Very nice, are you using alumilite??


----------



## Musky Lip (Jan 5, 2011)

rjbass said:


> Very nice, are you using alumilite??


As of right now I am using Alumalite but I want to experiment with less expensive products down the road.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Musky Lip said:


> As of right now I am using Alumalite but I want to experiment with less expensive products down the road.


Hey, when you try them out can you put up a review? Would love to hear how they work vs Alumilite.


----------

